# Framing a Floor to Ceiling Window



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Anything is possible but we need to know more about the current framing and construction of the home. 

Regardless, you are probably better suite to contract and engineer and have them draw it up to submit for plan review and permits.


----------

